# Sunterra's Polynesian Isle resort



## tomgou (Apr 18, 2006)

Could anyone tell me what the difference is in units Phase #1-4??
Is one better than the other-any info is appreciated


----------



## girard (Apr 22, 2006)

We haven't ever stayed in Phase 1, but asked to see them, so I'll tell you of a few things I noticed.  First, the kitchen looked larger, as well as the dining area.  Not sure how the bedroom areas compare.  The second bedroom does not have a private entrance into the second bathroom, like it does in Phase 4.  The balconies are a little larger.

When I saw them, I thought that the furnishing didn't seem quite as nice as in Plase 4, but I heard last February when we were there, that they have been updating the 1st phase, to make them more consistent with Phase 4.

Hopefully someone will come along, who has been there.


----------



## magiroux (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi tomgou

I just returned from Sunterra Polynesian Isles and I do believe I was in Phase1- Bldg 1 - Unit 104. I have not seen the newer phases so I can not compare, but this was my experience staying in my unit for the week.

The rugs, washer/dryer, dishwasher and patio furniture are in desperate need of replacement. The furniture/rug is downright gross and the dryer takes 2 hours to dry a small load and this is after I had maintainence take a look at and clean it. I had to run the dishwasher through two cycles a couple times, because sometimes they would not clean the load. I have no idea why sometimes it would and sometimes it would not. A terrible waste of electricity. The beds are horrible. My husband would move his arm and the whole bed would shake. The large sliding closet doors in the master bedroom are falling off the runner and they are so large and heavy I fear when they do come down (and they will) they are going to hurt someone.

Now not to be entirely negative, it was a very spacious unit and the living room furniture appeared to be fairly new and it excellent shape. The table is set for you upon arrival (very nice touch). The people that work there are just about the nicest people I have come across in a timeshare. The landscape is beautiful and well maintained. The truth is we were really not in the unit all that much so it was easy to get over the negatives. Well, the beds kind of got to me since I could not get a decent night's rest, but I got over it pretty quick after my morning Mickey Bar:whoopie: .

Phase 1 units do not have jacuzzi tubs in the unit, but do have washer/dryer in the units (as opposed to sharing outside the unit with your neighbor). Also, I requested a ground floor unit and I regretted that because the kitchen/dining/living room area is a long narrow room and the only natural light comes from a small kitchen window and the patio. However, on the ground level the greenery outside the patio blocks all the light leaving the unit very dark during the day. No big deal, just something that I noticed. If you don't mind a flight of stairs, I would ask for a non ground floor unit.


----------



## Pup (Aug 19, 2007)

I just called and the woman at the front desk said "phase 4" is the newest. ...


----------



## garytam (Aug 20, 2007)

We just return from a week of poly isle.   We stay on the third floor, the living room is not on the bright side either.  But the problem I encountered was trying to haul couple pieces of sizable luggages to the third floor (no elevator in this resort) and sharing the washer/dryer with next door who would leave their clothes in the washer and gone for the day.


----------



## Pup (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Gary. Were you in " phase 4" ?


----------



## Denny Crane (Aug 22, 2007)

Its been quite a few years since we exchanged into poly, I don't think it was a sunterra resort at the time.
At that time I could never understand how it wasa Gold Crown resort as it had no ameinities whatsoever (apart from a barbeque which i got to catch fire!!)

Has it got better?


----------



## garytam (Aug 22, 2007)

Not sure if I was in phase 4 or not, but we were staying in building 10.  To be honest, I don't understand why this is rated as Gold Crown and Vistana got downgraded to silver.  Since we spend little time in the resort, amenity is not important to us.


----------



## Pup (Sep 2, 2007)

Us too. We never use the activities available other than the pool while in Disney. Who has time?


----------



## Pup (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out which "phase" to request? It sounds like some buidings have 2 floors, others have 3?


----------



## girard (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you own at Polynesian?  You might be automatically assigned an area depending on your ownership.  Buildings 1-6 are phase 1 and everything else is phase 4.  We are Sunterra owners and are always given phase 4 when we book with our points.  Actually, I have always been in phase 4 with RCI exchanges also, but we ask to stay in the same unit for however many weeks we are going to be there.  The staff is very nice and helpful.  I'm sure you could call and ask about the differences, and they would tell you.  I know the units we have stayed in have always been comfortable and there has never been a problem for us in using the washer & dryer.

Phase 1 buildings are around a semi-circle drive behind the clubhouse (where there is free internet service inside and on the patio area behind) and around the main pool and hot tub.


----------



## Pup (Oct 1, 2007)

girard said:


> Do you own at Polynesian?  You might be automatically assigned an area depending on your ownership.  Buildings 1-6 are phase 1 and everything else is phase 4.  We are Sunterra owners and are always given phase 4 when we book with our points.  Actually, I have always been in phase 4 with RCI exchanges also, but we ask to stay in the same unit for however many weeks we are going to be there.  The staff is very nice and helpful.  I'm sure you could call and ask about the differences, and they would tell you.  I know the units we have stayed in have always been comfortable and there has never been a problem for us in using the washer & dryer.
> 
> Phase 1 buildings are around a semi-circle drive behind the clubhouse (where there is free internet service inside and on the patio area behind) and around the main pool and hot tub.



Thank You. Is phase 4 two story or three story? We are not owners ( we own at Powhatan)  but found if we call and request a specific area- all the places we have stayed have been very accommidating .


----------

